# Waking through the night for a feed



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Just on reading a thread a diet James L suggested

*During the night* (2am ish). 1 scoop syntha 6, 250ml semi skimmed milk, 10g natural PB

I was just curious how many people actually get up at night out of sleep to have a shake or whatever?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i used to wake in the night for scoop whay and a lump of p butter but now got some instant milk protein from myprotein just so i can get a better night sleep


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

its dedication. i couldnt do it. I just about get out of bed for work in the morning lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

how much is a scoop of syntha six and a dab of milk/pm realisitically giving you, versus unbroken sleep lost??

Guess its one of those debates that will never have a conclusive answer...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I think if you were up you may as well, but I wouldn't be a fan of disturbing my deep sleep.

Also read something that says insulin sensitivity is reduced if you have a 'feed' during the night.


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi all

I do get the point that some people make about not disturbing a good nights sleep to eat as it may be counter-productive to growth.

But....

Nobody on here ever seems to mention the importance of adequate water intake and fully hydrated muscles...

IF YOU ARE DRINKING ENOUGH WATER THROUGHOUT THE DAY YOU WILL *HAVE TO* GET UP IN THE NIGHT FOR A TOILET VISIT...

... so why not take this oppurtunity to boost blood amino levels at this point by ingesting some protein and good fats (I like cottage cheese mixed with micellar casein and some peanut butter).

If you dont get up to p*ss in the night, you arent drinking enough water, especially later in the day. I attempt to take in 1/2 a litre of water per meal (8 meals = 4 litres), plus 1/2 litre in between meals (3-4 litres), for nearly 2 gallons total. Being fully hydrated means a big difference in strength, endurance and joint integrity.

Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im thinking about having a scoop of whey sometime when i wake up during the night. i usually get up twice for a pee as i drink alot of liquids right up to when i sleep


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I just pack me gut up with my now world-famous meaty balls with loads of cheese on before going to bed, that sh1t be feeding me all night long. Do get up on occasion for a p!ss, but if I were to try and eat or drink anything I'd choke/drown myself :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I normally have a protein shake in the night. I don't set my alarm though. I always wake several times in the night so just have one then


----------



## xplicit (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting up in the night is pointless just for a quick snack or a shake. your probably doing more bad then good. Sleep is probably the second most important thing after a diet in body building, so in our hectic lives its best to get it when you can!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what i would do is have a dry shake and a bottle of water by your bed drink water b4 bed and then when you wake for your p1ss (asuming you dnt p1ss the bed) mix it drink it and back to sleep?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

maxjenics said:


> Hi all
> 
> I do get the point that some people make about not disturbing a good nights sleep to eat as it may be counter-productive to growth.
> 
> ...


I agree about the P1ssing, I drink 6 litres plus a day and usually get up twice

a night:cursing:

I've read a few articles that say the digestive system needs to rest along with

everything else, its how we were designed.

I'm not too sure either way but I don't eat either of the times I get up, but do

immediately on waking


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

maxjenics said:


> Hi all
> 
> I do get the point that some people make about not disturbing a good nights sleep to eat as it may be counter-productive to growth.
> 
> ...


its because of the amount i drink thru the day that i have to get up at night for a p1ss and yes i also drink a pre made shake when doing so,good post mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> its because of the amount i drink thru the day that i have to get up at night for a p1ss and yes i also drink a pre made shake when doing so,good post mate.


Is that all you eat on waking Bri:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt wake myself up to eat but if i did get up i think some slow release protein or whey with olive oil would be adequate.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I wouldnt puposely wake myself but I always wake once or twice to urinate in night. Chuck down 200g whey and back to bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

When sleeping the body is at rest.

Digesting food is one of the most exhausting things the body has to do.

Thus making your body digest food while sleeping is foolish at least for people in normal circumstances.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I drink a lot of water during the day, probably about five litres all in all, and very rarely wake up to go for a pish during the night but when my alarm goess of at 6.45 i'm absolutely bursting. If for some reason I wake up during the night though then generally i've got to get up and go but the vast, vast majority of the time i can sleep through no problem.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

maxjenics said:


> Hi all
> 
> I do get the point that some people make about not disturbing a good nights sleep to eat as it may be counter-productive to growth.
> 
> ...


Thats a really interseting comment, I drink so much water a day its unreal and i get up 2-3 times it the night to go toilet. BUT if i dont drink that much i feel awful. I thought i was over drinking and i shouldnt be getting up to go toilet.. But that makes sence.


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Con said:


> When sleeping the body is at rest.
> 
> Digesting food is one of the most exhausting things the body has to do.
> 
> Thus making your body digest food while sleeping is foolish at least for people in normal circumstances.


As a bare minimum you could chug a scoop of whey in water to boost blood amino levels. Its had everything stripped out of it bar the aminos so will digest VERY quickly and shouldnt 'exhaust' the sleepy ole' digestive system too much I wouldn't think. :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:......... :yawn:

Oh, and we aren't IN normal circumstances....we're freakazoid bodybuilders!!!! :w00t:


----------

